# New Mice



## sjs205 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello All,

We have just been given two does by my younger sister - pet shop purchase. I had mice many years ago when I was at school and bred them successfully and would like to do the same again.

Since we have two does we are looking for a single male in the Southampton area 

Here are some pictures of our mice. We are also trying to identify the breed; as can be seen from the pictures they are grey in colour with slightly long hair and always have this ruffled look. We believe them to be pet mice as apposed to fancy mice due to their smaller size, but know they are still quite young.


DSCN5658

DSCN5646

DSCN5636

Cheers,

Steven and Laura


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi.I am unable to view your pictures alas.


----------



## sjs205 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorted...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ah yes,lovely.I am afraid I am a genetics dumbo so can't help but I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

They look like Rex or Texel and I think dark Lilacs which is blue and chocolate or a/a - b/b - d/d.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Lilac rex. The bean can is quite funny. . . :lol:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely meece! Welcome!


----------

